# The Symphony Tree - Help us win free recording time!



## closetmonster. (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been on the forum for over a year now and my band has entered into a contest to win 2 free 8-hour recording sessions in a new studio up island.

It is a Facebook type dealio, and all that you need to do is:
- "Like" The Vineyard Studios Facebook page.
- Post that you want The Symphony Tree to win on the wall.
- One Vote per person per day.
- Contest closes when the page reaches "500 likes"

This may seem a little desperate, but none of us guys in the band have the cash to shell out for recording.
We would all appreciate it!

Much love

-cm.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Liked and voted for you guys!

Up to 248 likes so far. I'll vote again!


----------



## closetmonster. (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks a tonne man.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Up to 395 likes, voted again!


----------

